
Ask HN: Is 'database' a well-known word for ordinary computer users? - edwinyzh
In my country I can say that the word &#x27;database&#x27; is acceptable for an average computer user to see on the user interface of a software, what&#x27;s the case in the English world?<p>This use case is this: I use a sqlite database file for storing a bunch of  files&#x2F;documents related to a project that a user is working on, currently I use the wording &#x27;project file&#x27; to describe that database file, but now I wonder a clearer wording is available - &#x27;project database&#x27;. Do you think calling it &#x27;project database&#x27; is a better idea?<p>This is mostly a question for native English speakers. Thanks.
======
Frenchgeek
I think the name doesn't matter as much as you'd think... It making sense
isn't nearly as important as your potential users understanding what it does
and how useful it is to them.

After all, it's not like "google" screamed "search engine" when they
started...

